# Finishing your DIY stand...



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

After realizing my dream stand is going to take a little longer then it does to buy the equipment, I decided to put together a quick ADA style stand. Only took a couple of hours and it was ready to be finished. 

Fortunately, my Father had recently picked up a Critter Air Sprayer from Lee Valley. I painted two layers of primer and two finish coats in a day with a remarkable finish. No mess, no fuss, an more importantly, no drips, brush marks, or the texture from rolling. The only draw back is the finish looks much better then the scrap wood i used for the stand. If you have a compressor that will get you up around 35psi and 50 bucks to spend, this sprayer it is well worth the money.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wanna do my stand?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

this thread is worthless without pics....


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Eric, how big is that stand your building? I might be persuaded with a case of beer and some riccia. 

Gucci, I'll put one up once I get the door installed. Like I said, the wood working is nothing to behold, but not bad for a day in the shop.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's final dimensions come in I think at 43 x 26 x 38. I'm thinking white for the inside and black exterior. It would be sweet if I could get it done - and of course, riccia, pellia, and beer would be on hand!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Rmwbrown said:


> Eric, how big is that stand your building? I might be persuaded with a case of beer and some riccia.
> 
> Gucci, I'll put one up once I get the door installed. Like I said, the wood working is nothing to behold, but not bad for a day in the shop.


I'm just messing with ya 

Case of beer and riccia? Well what'd ya know? I have plenty of both at my house. Maybe you would like to extend that courtesy?


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds like I have business in the works  The camera I had on hand is pretty poor quality so no real close ups, however, you can see the grain of the plywood, so the coat is obviously pretty even/clean. That may be the only downside to this, everything shows when your not adding texture. Had I known, I would have gave it a serious sanding or used a finish grade ply.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Rmwbrown said:


> Sounds like I have business in the works  The camera I had on hand is pretty poor quality so no real close ups, however, you can see the grain of the plywood, so the coat is obviously pretty even/clean. That may be the only downside to this, everything shows when your not adding texture. Had I known, I would have gave it a serious sanding or used a finish grade ply.


Damn that's pretty nice! I'm not a fan of the baby blue but the stand and paint job look good. Where can I find one of these critter air sprayers locally?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It looks good, wanna do a 12" x 12" x 30" stand for me? ( l x w x h)



price estimate? xD


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Damn that's pretty nice! I'm not a fan of the baby blue but the stand and paint job look good. Where can I find one of these critter air sprayers locally?


Yeah, what can I say, my wife picked the color. In her defense, I think the dude may have mixed it wrong... it was supposed to be more gray than blue.

There is a Lee Valley Downtown at King around Bathurst, another in Scarborough and then another in the West End. They also do mail order.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=20048&cat=1,190,43034&ap=1


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

Rmwbrown said:


> There is a Lee Valley Downtown at King around Bathurst, another in Scarborough and then another in the West End. They also do mail order.
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=20048&cat=1,190,43034&ap=1


I'd add the one in Burlington, the west end one is literally 5 min from my house - it's great for hardware/tools/gardening.

Locations:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/home/Stores.aspx

Mail order is a good option if you don't want to travel to the store.


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

I bought one of those guns about 10 years ago. I still use it. I was shocked how well it worked for something that looks like a toy.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

what kind of paint did you use? I find that makes a big difference. I use lacquer based pants, though it's a bit of work to clean up, the finish is second to none, and it dries super fast and the overspray is very manageable.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*paint sprayer*

im pretty sure i saw those at princess auto tooo . its been a while since i been there , but u can prob chk there too.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

50seven said:


> what kind of paint did you use? I find that makes a big difference. I use lacquer based pants, though it's a bit of work to clean up, the finish is second to none, and it dries super fast and the overspray is very manageable.


Agreed, anything you can thin easily always goes on best. When i'm doing restoration work i always thin the first coat by about 50 percent to get good penetration and then work my way up till I'm working with the original. This time, however, i was just cheap Rona latex with no thinning agent at all.


----------

